# Israeli Airforce Arsenal



## d1430 (Jul 14, 2008)

How many fighter aircraft do you think the Israeli military has? I searched this numerous times, but couldn't really find anything one it... Any ideas?


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 14, 2008)

Israeli Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## d1430 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh wow. COMPLETELY missed the "In service" tab. Thanks!!!


----------



## JugBR (Jul 15, 2008)

a isaraeli bf 109


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's actually a Czechoslovakian copy, made from excess parts after the war ended. You'll notice the Junkers engine- shoehorning a big torquey bomber engine in place of the standard Daimler engine.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that is one really cool looking ME-109, Junkers engine on a Me fighter....
Interesting combination.

Nice


----------

